# Low tech 65 gallon lighting question



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

For what you will spend on that I would almost look at T-5HO setup for half that price. His 40 gallon breeder would be the same footprint just 12" shorter.







Read his comments and you can see the shaded parts. 


I can't seem to find any par information online, but in all my dirted tanks no Co2 they tend to do great at about 30-40 par at the substrate.

That is me though, others might have better results at lower and higher pars.


----------



## mariavhm (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you! Setting aside the price, is the LED any better?


----------



## erikjones (May 10, 2014)

I use to keep my plants under Incandescent lights.These lights are less costly but they work well for specific plants.LED grow lights no doubt keep plants happy by providing light in proper quantity and save substantial amount of energy but are very costly.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

This has a chart for several kinds of lights. I don't know how tall your tank is but a two bulb T5HO will give you about 65 PAR @ 20"...but check the chart for the height of your tank as each brand of fixture has a different rating.
Actually two fittings/w T8 bulbs would produce good light for low tech AND you can place one in the front and back of the tank getting much better lighting...but...the people who sell those fixtures think a plastic light strip is worth $50 in 4' length. Single bulb but they each have a ballast so I guess I should lighten up on that issue.
How tall is that tank ?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

mariavhm said:


> Hi -- I am brand new to the planted tank and have been reading about lighting for low tech planted tanks for a few days now and I am still unsure what to do. What 36" light would provide the best solution if I want to grow plants and not use CO2? Someone at an LFS told me to get the Fluval P36 for my 65 gallon Aqueon. I am upgrading from a 20 gallon planted tank with an LED light that is about spent.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


 Have you considered using sunlight as a part of the solution. If it's doable it can be a practical solution.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is what I'm now using on my 65 gallon low tech tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=545113&highlight= It is pretty easy to make, and is working very well.


----------

